# Can you eat guppies? Any reason why not? How to do it safely?



## downhome (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, So people allover the world eat small fish. If we're doing aquaponics and have lots of guppies, is there any reason why we can't eat them? Could an adventurous resteraunt use them with out any legal ramifications? What would be the problem if any?

I heard that fish under 3 inches don't need ot be gutted; why are they safe to eat ungutted?

I heard that you could get parasites. But isn't that true for ALL fish?

Does cooking them eliminate parasites?

What about a "sustainable sushi" resturaunt? Why shouldn't they use guppies? if they were to do so, what would you reccomend to prepare the guppies for eating (if anything)?

Benefits:

Fast breeders, 

Small enough for home and apartment protein cultivation (& more appealing than the "insects are the food of the future" thing that's going aroudn these days).\

Multi use with aquaponics of veggi cultivation and as feeder fish for larger breeds. 

Ultra low cost!

Food could be sold at decadent novelty prices (sustainable sushi made from fresh guppies harvested before your and swinning int he tanks around yoru resturaunt booth). 

They can be really pretty.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting idea.  When I fry smelt, I don't clean -  eat heads, guts, bones and all.
 

mjb.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a different name for the same thing... Riga Gold Guppies does sound pretty good though.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes and the you can eat your canary too, or your parakeets if  they get really messy. I wonder if the blue ones taste better than the yellow ones ?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Berndy, i think most people are not emotionally attached to their "pet" fish.  If someone can eat mammals they can eat fish.  Or is it preferable to have them farmed in bad living conditions and eating chemical feed and ground up members of their own species?  Your parakeet probably knows who you are, your fish doesn't.  Even someone's grazed cattle know who they are, and yet we eat them.  Or else we become vegetarians i think.  Are guppies any cuter than anchovies?


----------

